# Wild Animals Rescued at Airport



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Wild-Animals-Rescued-Thai-Airport/ss/events/wl/051311rescuedanimals

I think for punishment, they should put this guy in a little tiny cage, for a really long time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like he made the news in more than one paper. Doofus.


----------

